# Systemaktualisierung

## Hanisch

Hallo,

da ich noch relativ neu bin in Gentoo habe ich mal einige Fragen zur Systemaktualisierung.

Ich mache:

1)

```
eix-sync
```

2)

```
eix-test-obsolete

...

Folgende installierte Pakete sind nicht in der Datenbank:

[U] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas (3.4.2@20.01.2013 -> 3.6.1): Collection of GSettings schemas for GNOME desktop

[U] kde-misc/kde-gtk-config (2.1.1(4)@31.01.2013 -> 2.2-r1(4)): KDE systemsettings kcm to set GTK application look&feel

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib (0.10.30(0.10)@25.01.2013 -> 0.10.31(0.10)^t 1.0.5(1.0)^t): GStreamer taglib based tag handler

[U] sys-fs/udisks (1.0.4-r4@25.01.2013 2.1.0(2)@05.05.2013 -> 1.0.4-r5 2.1.0(2)): Daemon providing interfaces to work with storage devices

[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (3.5.7(3.5.7)@19.01.2013 3.7.9(3.7.9)@27.02.2013 3.7.10(3.7.10)@05.05.2013 3.8.13(3.8.13)@23.05.2013 -> 3.8.13(3.8.13)^bs): Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 3.9 kernel tree

5 Treffer.
```

Was hat es damit auf sich?  Wie kriege ich diese Pakete in die Datenbank bzw. muß ich da überhaupt was tun?

3)

```
emerge -uaDN @world
```

4)

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Ist dieses Vorgehen soweit Ok?

Habe ich danach immer ein System auf dem neuesten Stand?

Geuß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## gendjaral

Hallo Hanisch!

Der prominenteste dürfte sein:

```

screen -S update

emerge --sync #(oder eix-sync)

emerge -auvDN @world

#check messages und summary

#(ggfs.: dispatch-conf)

emerge -a --depclean #(nicht mehr notwendige Abhängigkeiten lösen)

revdep-rebuild

```

Hört sich viel an, ist es aber nichts tragisches.

Eine "screen" Sitzung starte ich vorweg damit ich bei längeren compile jobs nicht gezwungen bin angemeldet zu bleiben (STRG+a gefolgt von d). Selbstverständlich ginge das alles noch wesentlich eleganter...   :Smile: 

Sieh mal hier rein:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Screen

----------

## kurisu

Nachdem ich lediglich ein paar wenige 1-User-PCs sowie einen vServer fahre, sind Tools in der Couleur von app-misc/screen für mich nur minder von Bedeutung. Diesbezüglich mögen andere User jedoch gerne strittige Standpunkte geltend machen.

Ich persönlich jedenfalls verfahre auf den 1-User-Maschinen folgendermaßen:

```
layman -S && emerge-webrsync && eix-update # Update des verschlüsselten bzw. signierten Trees mitsamt Overlays
```

```
emerge -uDNav world # Vollständiges Upgrade, wobei in /etc/portage/make.conf Folgendes steht: EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n --with-bdeps=y"
```

```
emerge -av --depclean
```

```
eclean-dist -d
```

```
revdep-rebuild
```

```
rkhunter --propupd # Im Falle, man verwendet überhaupt rkhunter und weiß zudem, was man an dieser Stelle eigentlich tut.
```

Obiges bereitet seit Jahren auf verschiedenen Maschinen – darunter meine Eigenen – keinerlei Probleme.

----------

